# 82 x Pseudocreobotra ocellata nympths form 1 ooth



## macro junkie (Dec 25, 2007)

whats the most u have seen?or heard of..a ooth hatched which i got from ian.i have 82 healthy nymphs..Have u heard of more than 82 from 1 ooth with this species?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrate MJ, the max i have from _P. ocellata_ ooth is 60 nymphs. Yours is definately a whopper!


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 25, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Congrate MJ, the max i have from _P. ocellata_ ooth is 60 nymphs. Yours is definately a whopper!


thats for sure..who ever ian is getting them off knows his stuff..


----------

